# Hello from Germany



## janwilke (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello fellow musicians,

I have been lurking in this forum for a few weeks now and thought it was time to introduce myself.

My name is Jan and I live in Heidelberg, Germany. I mainly work as a choral conductor and organist, but have also been composing for more than 10 years now. Most of my music so far is choral and I have had some success with performances and publications. 

During the lockdown, with considerably less to do, I have been getting into the whole "making music with computers" thing - bought lots of libraries during the sales (probably too many, lol), am doing some courses etc. 
It is really great, what you can do with samples today - I really had no idea! So at the moment I have lots of fun just playing around, but also mocking up some older pieces of mine. I am glad I found this new (at least for me) way to make music!

I have a YouTube channel if you are interested - mostly live recordings, only the two newest uploads are mockups, but I will definitely upload more over the coming months. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCed0v0R7jhYHY25Pn9Du3DQ
I might also post the pieces realised with samples in the composition area to get some feedback, since I am still learning proper use of sampled instruments and mixing.

All the best,
Jan


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome to this world, Jan 

It really is a great community here. 
Lots of fun and many greetings from Mainz!
Simon


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi Jan! Greetings from Groningen, The Netherlands. Looking forward to interact with you on this cool forum.


----------



## Paulogic (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello !!
I've only been here for a few weeks now, but really addicted to this forum.
It's more appealing to me than GS.
Also more info on VI's and composing which is what I was looking for to become
better at my composing/music etc.


----------



## nuyo (Jan 11, 2021)

Hallo Jan und viel Spaß hier !!!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome. There are so many knowledgeable people here, but I think I have not heard much from choral conductors in this forum--your voice will be valued (pun not intended--well, maybe a bit).


----------



## BassClef (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello Jan, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 11, 2021)

welcome


----------



## janwilke (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!



Dirtgrain said:


> Welcome. There are so many knowledgeable people here, but I think I have not heard much from choral conductors in this forum--your voice will be valued (pun not intended--well, maybe a bit).


I am happy to help with any choir-related questions!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome...Never been to Germany.....Always wanted to visit Hamburg as I’m a Beatles freak....


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Welcome...Never been to Germany.....Always wanted to visit Hamburg as I’m a Beatles freak....


Hamburg is one of Germany’s / the world’s coolest cities! Reeperbahn, and the rest as well.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 11, 2021)

I think, there are some great places in Germany...But with Cities...
1.Berlin (My home and beloved City with so many orchestras and operas and theaters and and and...  )
2.Hamburg (its so alive and full of action and has the beatiful "Elb Philharmonie")
3.Munich (Wonderful Opera and a beautiful city and Simon Rattle will come 2023 to lead the "Symphonie Orchester des bayrischen Rundfunks" and i think Mariss Jansons would be proud)
4.Frankfurt (Another great Opera and theater and "Mainhatten")

Heidelberg is famous for their university, i think...


----------



## J-M (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi Jan and welcome to the forum!


----------



## janwilke (Jan 11, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> I think, there are some great places in Germany...But with Cities...
> 1.Berlin (My home and beloved City with so many orchestras and operas and theaters and and and...  )
> 2.Hamburg (its so alive and full of action and has the beatiful "Elb Philharmonie")
> 3.Munich (Wonderful Opera and a beautiful city and Simon Rattle will come 2023 to lead the "Symphonie Orchester des bayrischen Rundfunks" and i think Mariss Jansons would be proud)
> ...


Heidelberg is a smaller town, very beautiful (it was not destroyed in the war) and yes, we do have a famous university - I am director of one of the student choirs there. But it is close to Mannheim, Stuttgart and Frankfurt, all with very good orchestras and opera houses. 

I also love Berlin and Munich. I don't know Hamburg very well unfortunately, only been there one time (it is rather far away from the south of Germany where I live).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2021)

janwilke said:


> I don't know Hamburg very well unfortunately, only been there one time


On the other hand, I don’t know a lot of the larger German cities in the south, but am relatively close to Hamburg, which may explain my love for it


----------



## widescreen (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi Jan and welcome from the little more southern Germany (between Stuttgart and Ulm). I have been to Heidelberg a few times and enjoyed it very much!


----------



## widescreen (Jan 15, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> I think, there are some great places in Germany...But with Cities...
> 1.Berlin (My home and beloved City with so many orchestras and operas and theaters and and and...  )
> 2.Hamburg (its so alive and full of action and has the beatiful "Elb Philharmonie")
> 3.Munich (Wonderful Opera and a beautiful city and Simon Rattle will come 2023 to lead the "Symphonie Orchester des bayrischen Rundfunks" and i think Mariss Jansons would be proud)
> ...


On point 4 you forgot the hr-Sinfonieorchester conducted by Andrés Orozco-Estrada (I love that conductor). They have a great YouTube Channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiyuYC0D4-AO0AonCfMifPQ

I recently was on top of the Elbphilharmonie, really great there!


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 15, 2021)

Greetings from Gran Canaria (freezin' 18⁰C)


----------



## JEPA (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello Jan, sei Willkommen! Heidelberg is the city where I felt in love with Germany in my childhood! I love the castle and the river. I have bought my first electric guitar there too. So thank you from remember me about it! <3 
Very nice that you work as choir conductor, we love choir in this forum! Gladly appreciated your input here!

Greetings from Mainz,
Jorge


----------



## FrenchTubist (Jan 15, 2021)

Greetings from Karlsruhe! We're not far away...


----------



## muddyblue (Jan 15, 2021)

Hej Jan,
welcome to the forum und viele Grüße aus Hockenheim !

Marc


----------



## janwilke (Jan 15, 2021)

muddyblue said:


> Hej Jan,
> welcome to the forum und viele Grüße aus Hockenheim !
> 
> Marc


Viele Deutsche hier, und viele ganz in der Nähe!

(Many Germans here, and many of them very close!)


----------

